# Maes y Beudy, Ysbyty Ystwyth - April 2012



## kellisurbex (Apr 25, 2012)

A 19th century farmstead which was abandoned with everything still in place. Although it was a huge mess inside now, there were plenty of interesting things to see. A calender on the floor was dated 1983 so I assume this was when it was last occupied. 





























































Thanks for looking


----------



## Dawnwarrior (Apr 25, 2012)

Nice Report. Quality Pictures...


----------



## mersonwhoopie (Apr 25, 2012)

Great report! Looking at your reports makes me proper look forward to going Wales!


----------



## kellisurbex (Apr 25, 2012)

mersonwhoopie said:


> Great report! Looking at your reports makes me proper look forward to going Wales!



haha ahh thanks, you're going to have a great time


----------



## Urban Ghost (Apr 25, 2012)

Cracking report, love the little gems like this.

Wouldn't want to ask directions there though, that title just looks like your keyboard is broken to me!


----------



## Silent Hill (Apr 25, 2012)

Love it. Keep em coming


----------



## kellisurbex (Apr 25, 2012)

Urban Ghost said:


> Cracking report, love the little gems like this.
> 
> Wouldn't want to ask directions there though, that title just looks like your keyboard is broken to me!



haha! gotta love the welsh language


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 25, 2012)

A little treasure house,great pics thanks for sharing.


----------



## Stussy (Apr 27, 2012)

Did the chalkboard freak you out at all??
I would been outta room in a shot for a good few mins haha! Excellent report, seems a excellent find well worth the trip sometime!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Apr 27, 2012)

Another great little farmhouse mooch! Thanks again


----------



## nelly (Apr 27, 2012)

Some nice stuff there, love the face on the blackboard!!! Creepy!!


----------



## morphlet (Apr 29, 2012)

Nice stuff, Bridge End Stores are still going as is Morgans though in a different location. His fields back onto mine. Good to see something local.


----------

